# WTB: 2012 VW Beetle 18" disc wheels



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey all, inmy recent trip to Hawaii last week, i seen the new, new beetle! very cool looking car! love it!, i also love the wheels they have too! now i need a set in my life! 

after a set of these if anyone knows where to get them?










thank you
Dom


----------



## a6m5zerosen (Jan 21, 2012)

They're crazy expensive from VW, but watch for a set on eBay or at a large aftermarket wheel store that sells used sets that they take off in trade. I'm sure they'll start showing up soon.


----------

